# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Mba`s Society-Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς-Business Week 2006

## Asterias

Το MBA’s Society, ο σύλλογος Φοιτητών και Αποφοίτων του Μεταπτυχιακού Προγράμματος στη Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων (ΜΒΑ) του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς, διοργανώνει και φέτος το συνέδριο *Business* *Week*, με στόχο να φέρει τους φοιτητές πιο κοντά στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο. Στο συνέδριο συμμετέχουν με ομιλίες οι εταιρείες Goody’s, Everest, First Business Bank, Kernel Consulting, Colgate-Palmolive, Procter & Gamble, Unilever, Apivita, ΦΑΓΕ. 
Το Business Week 2006 θα πραγματοποιηθεί *16 έως 19 Μαΐου (ώρες 18:00 -21:00)* στην Αίθουσα Συνεδρίων του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς και θα χορηγηθούν πιστοποιητικά παρακολούθησης. Είσοδος ελεύθερη.

----------


## Asterias

*http://www.mbasociety.gr/busweek/*

Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες στο παραπάνω Link.

Σημαντικά Σημεία:
Η είσοδος είναι ελεύθερη.Οι εγγραφές θα γίνονται πρίν την έναρξη της κάθε συνεδρίας.Πιστοποιητικά θα παραδοθούν όταν κάποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει τουλάχιστον 3 από τις 4 συνεδριακές ημέρες.Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ή διευκρίνηση, είμαι στη διάθεσή σας.

----------


## Asterias

Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα η πρώτη μέρα του Business Week τόσο στον οργανωτικό τομέα όσο και στα θέματα που παρουσιάστηκαν. Σε ότι αφορά το κλάδο της Ναυτιλίας έγιναν αναφορές στη συνεργασία των Everest με τη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Hellenic Seaways και απαντήθηκαν ερωτήματα, που αφορούσαν την εισροή των Everest σε κλειστές αγορές. Παρόμοια συνεργασία υπάρχει μεταξύ των εταιρειών Goody`s και Blue Star Ferries. Αξιόλογα ήταν και τα ερωτήματα που αφορούσαν τη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των προϊόντων στο εργασιακό περιβάλλον του καραβιού.

Φυσικά έγιναν και αναλύτικές παρουσιάσεις σε θέματα που αφορούν το marketing,το branding καθώς επίσης και εκστρατείες, πολιτικές ανάπτυξης των εταιρειών σε διάφορους τομείς.

Με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον αναμένονται οι αυριανές παρουσιάσεις του κ.Γρίβα Διευθυντή κεντρικού καταστήματος της FBBank ο οποίος θα αναλύσει το θέμα: Μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις και Λιανική Τραπεζική - Κύρια πηγή κερδοφορίας των τραπεζών.

και του κ.Σταματάκη (Kernel Colsulting- Partner) ο οποίος θα αναλύσει το θέμα: Αναδιάρθρωση Οικονομικά Ευπαθών Επιχειρήσεων και Ελληνική, Διεθνής Τραπεζική Προσσέγιση.

Φωτογραφίες από το Business Week 2006 θα έχουμε στο foto Gallery την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα.

----------


## Morgan

ΣΤΡΑΤΟ, ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΟΥΝ , ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ, ΣΩΣΤΑ?

----------


## Asterias

Μάλλον έτσι είναι. Μόνο για τις ακτοπλοϊκές ακούστηκε. Δεν ξέρω μήπως συμμετέχει σε θέματα τροφοδοσίας σε άλλες ναυτιλιακές η Olympic Catering που είναι στον ίδιο όμιλο με τα Everest. Αλλά δεν ακούστηκε κάτι τέτοιο.

Δε ξέρω έχει υπάρχει οικονομικό ενδιαφέρον σε άλλους είδους Ναυτιλιακές να συμμετέχουν καταστήματα με την επωνυμία των Goody`s ή Everest; 
Σε ποντοπόρα πλοία δεν είναι διαφορετική η προσέγγιση σε θέματα τροφοδοσίας κ σύτισης του προσωπικού;

----------


## Morgan

δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις...

παντως εγω αν ειχα μια ναυτιλιακη με ποντοπρα θα χρησιμοποιουσα (λεμε τωρα) το business week σαν μια πηγη στελεχων , οχι για να συναψω συμφωνιες για τροφοδοσια π.χ. πλοιων.

στα ποντοπορα αλλωστε ειναι οπως σωστα υποθετεις τελειως διαφορετικα τα πραγματα στην οργανωση της σητισης.

----------


## Asterias

Μάλλον εγω δε κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. 

Δεν έχει κάποιο σκοπό συμφωνιών σε θέματα τροφοδοσίας ή κάτι αντίστοιχο. Είναι ενημέρωση για τη δραστηριότητα κάποιων εταιρειών εστίασης σε κάποια θέματα, όπως marketing κ branding. Και το σημαντικό είναι πως λύνονται απορίες των συμμετεχόντων (που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος είναι φοιτητές) από ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στη καρδιά συγκεκριμένων αγορών όπως είναι η εστίαση. 



Σε άλλο κλίμα ήταν οι σημερινές συνεδριάσεις. Αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσες μιας και αναλύθηκαν τραπεζικά ζητήματα με έμφαση στο δανεισμό. Ενώ το κοινό με μεγάλη προσοχή άκουσε τον κ.Σταματάκη που ανέλυσε το θέμα: Αναδιάρθρωση Οικονομικά Ευπαθών Επιχειρήσεων και Ελληνική, Διεθνής Τραπεζική Προσσέγιση. Συζητήθηκαν θέματα που πλήτουν την Ελληνική Επιχειρήση και καταλήγει σε πτώχευση και παρουσιάστηκαν μέθοδοι και τρόποι Αναδιάρθρωσης μιας οικονομικά ευπαθούς επιχείρησης.
Με απλά λόγια τι να προσέχουμε για να μην κλείσουμε στο μέλλον και αφού αννωρίσουμε τη ζημιά ποιές κινήσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε ώστε να σώσουμε μια εταιρεία.

Βασικά χαρακτηριστικά σημεία σε περίπτωση έναρξης της αναδιάρθρωσης μιας Επιχειρήσης κατ` εμέ ήταν: 

α) ο επανέλεγχος της αγοράς που απευθύνεται μια εταιρεία, ξεκινώντας από το αν υπάρχει. Βασικό χαρακτηρηστικό και για την πορεία μιας Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας. Σε φιλικές συζητήσεις είχα ακούσει για σενάρια καταστροφής πλοίων πριν καν ολοκληρωθεί η ναυπήγησή τους.

β) Σοβαρός εσωτερικός έλεγχος της εταιρείας από έμπειρους ορκωτούς ελεγχτές.

γ) Πιθανές μειώσεις των Πωλήσεων 

δ) Καθημερινή παρακολούθηση ταμειακών συναστροφών

ε) Αναδιάρθρωση προσωπικού

στ) Δημιουργία Χρηματοροής

----------

